# Hi im Kaz ^_^



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello
A friend of mine told me about this place so I thought I would pop along and take a look. 
I don't actually own any fancy mice yet but I have all the other mice such as wood mice and harvest mice ^_^ [captive bred]
I will be getting some fancys though because I want to try my hand at a few shows this year. I used to breed these when I was a kiddy at school and my best ever baby was a satin albino [i think] called binky [I rescued a few mice from a animal sanctuary and some were pregnant]. I was so sad when he died that I gave all 30 of my mousey friends away and vowed never to breed fancys again.... 10 Years later and guess whos looking for fancys lol

I need to re learn everything about fancys because they are not like the mice I have... but may be sort of the same in upkeep to the woodmice [fancys came from them right?] I am not really looking to breed to sell on but more breed a few every now and then to take to show and get out n try something new. Would be great to win something for one of your little pups and I dont think they would accept a harvest mouse... unless they will lol I need to learn about that side of things too but I will ^_^ Its my aim for the end of summer shows.

Thats what im up to sooo heres my pet list. Feel free to ask about them
African pygmy dormice. Very friendly and cute little critters. I have 1 scatty girl but all the others can come out for cuddles,
Acacia rattys. These I love so so so much. I have a rare banded acacia too and have 2 breeding set ups with recessive bandeds.
Harvest mice. A breeding coloney as well as a few tame ones that are kept separate in a different coloney [males] 
Mouse like hamsters.... they are not a mouse or a hamster.. or even a mix of the two but very closely related to them both. They kind of look like a cross between a mouse and a gerbil with hamster ears. 
Guinea pigs. I just had a litter of teddys born. All came out so pretty. 
1 rescue rabbit called amber
1 house mouse who the dog took a leg off. [saved her but poor girl cant live outside and lucky to be a youngster too and not so fearfull]
African pygmy hedgehogs. I have 2 of these
2 Albino long hair male hammys... they look identical lol
2 English springer spanials both rescue
3 chickens .. also rescue
2 scorpians
billions of land snails.. and a cockroach [they turn the animal waste food into compost for my veg patch]

I stay at home full time so have plenty of time for these critters and spend every day with them... its important to me and a passion of mine.

lol I will stop before I start rambling but the main reason im here is to say hi, take a peek and maybe have a go at somethng new and make some more rodent lover friends ^_^


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcome1


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice to meet you too ^_^


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

I had fancy mice as a teenager and then much later I got a colony of harvest mice (mainly because I was interested in photographing wildlife). Like you though I couldn't resist getting back into keeping fancy mice. They still break my heart when they die but I just have to keep them anyway.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and a warm welcome to you and all your critters!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there and welcome to the forum. you will have to get some pics of your other little critters up for us to all see


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Lol dont get me started on critter pics I will flood the forum with them....
but seeing as theres a excuse heres a few for you all to enjoy

Apples my steel grey hedgie
















One of my new born ninny wigs








Harvest mice
















mouse like hamster
Banded acacia








Woody the rescue springer








Raggy .... think hes a sprolly but hes rescue too








Dormouse









*crosses fingers n prays they all come out*


----------

